# MK 677 review



## Fsuphisig (Mar 8, 2017)

Hey all, I just ordered two grams of mk 677 and was going to try to use this as a hgh replacement. I want to run it for two months and get a blood test to see if it has any effects on gh serum and igf levels. 

If anyone has experience with mk 677 please share them as well as where you got your stuff. I have my powder coming from irc.bio

Goals are to help injuries, better sleep , increase appetite, and hold some muscle while I let my body rest from injury.


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2017)

I know a couple guys have done it, not many tho.

Idk who did bloods on it, but it did boost GH numbers..........ever so slightly tho.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 8, 2017)

My log HERE


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 9, 2017)

NbleSavage said:


> My log HERE




Seems like you had great results I'm excited for my run; also should be interesting to see if I get any increase in igf levels. Wish I knew if my stuff was real, I researched the powder and it's supposed to be a clayish yellow and mine is so that's good


----------



## bvs (Mar 9, 2017)

On it now, doing 10mg am and pm. Ive noticed hunger has increased significantly, sleep has improved (especially good for the trensomnia and night sweats from tren) also my skin has been smooth and for the most part breakout free. Imo definitely worth a try to see how it works for you


----------



## Fsuphisig (Mar 9, 2017)

bvs said:


> On it now, doing 10mg am and pm. Ive noticed hunger has increased significantly, sleep has improved (especially good for the trensomnia and night sweats from tren) also my skin has been smooth and for the most part breakout free. Imo definitely worth a try to see how it works for you




Where did you get yours ? I'm thinking about buying in bulk to save money if I experience the positive results others are


----------



## Uncle manny (Mar 9, 2017)

I was thinking of giving this a go but from a research Chem, dk if that's a smart move.


----------



## therealkozmo (Mar 9, 2017)

Uncle manny said:


> I was thinking of giving this a go but from a research Chem, dk if that's a smart move.


You can only get it as a RC because that is the status unless the manufacturers decide to make it a prescription


----------

